# Invacom LNB questions



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

I purchased an Invacom dual linear/circular LNB off of eBay, and plan on using it with a 33 inch dish for FTA. Going to just go stationary to Galaxy 19 for the time being then add the motor later. Receiver is a Pansat 2700A.

Would I need a DiSecq switch with this LNB to allow it to switch polarization (connecting the LNB to the switch with 2 cables) or will the receiver be able to handle it on its own with single cable connection?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Mark40930 said:


> I purchased an Invacom dual linear/circular LNB off of eBay, and plan on using it with a 33 inch dish for FTA. Going to just go stationary to Galaxy 19 for the time being then add the motor later. Receiver is a Pansat 2700A.
> 
> Would I need a DiSecq switch with this LNB to allow it to switch polarization (connecting the LNB to the switch with 2 cables) or will the receiver be able to handle it on its own with single cable connection?


If it's stationary at galaxy 19 you only need the linear output anyways, but when you motorize and you want both then yes, you will need a switch and corresponding settings in the receiver.


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, now I can get things started.


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

After much trial and error I managed to get my setup going and receiving programming from Galaxy 19. Now just need to get the SG2100 motor and a good sturdy ground mount mast in place.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Hi Mark

How is your motorized dish project prospects going?


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Went very well thank you...I have purchased your Motrek SG-2100 motor online and it is working excellent!


----------

